

I don't want Javascript promises - jQueryIsAwesome
http://javascriptisawesome.blogspot.com/2012/12/i-dont-want-promises.html

======
cnp
Comments anyone?

~~~
tkone
That post is pretty incoherent. Try a full sentence out for a change. Being
able to communicate effectively is an mordant skill. I'm still not sure what
you're complaining about.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Is short _and_ incoherent? I must be really bad at writing; here is another
attempt at it: [http://javascriptisawesome.blogspot.com/2012/12/still-
false-...](http://javascriptisawesome.blogspot.com/2012/12/still-false-
promises.html)

